
Bezos probe concludes mistress' brother was Enquirer source - hsnewman
https://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-jeff-bezos-amazon-leak-enquirer-mistress-20190212-story.html
======
mc32
>Private investigators working for Jeff Bezos have concluded that the brother
of the Amazon CEO's mistress leaked the couple's intimate text messages to the
National Enquirer.

This is not surprising. People (Bezos) should know better than share
information with anyone they don't want revealed. Besties always share
salacious material, and given this, I suppose siblings do too.

Question of blackmail remains, I suppose.

